

Rhode Island now owns all of 38 Studios' IP - gee_totes
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/05/kingdoms-of-amalur-developer-lays-off-entire-staff/

======
dkersten
How the hell did they burn through $75 million - and why did they hire 400
people to work on this game? If thats the kind of resources needed for a AAA
game these days, somethings seriously gone wrong. That they sold 1.3 million
copies and didn't break even shows that they did something very wrong - most
games don't even sell that many copies! Certainly very few sell 3 million,
which is (according to the article) what they needed to sell to break even.

Ok, so clearly most of that budget (and employees) went towards their MMO
project, but history has shown MMO's to be very risky.

------
gee_totes
Related link to an article written before the Studio's default, detailing what
happens to the IP:

[http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/16/rhode-island-
owns-38-studi...](http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/16/rhode-island-
owns-38-studios-intellectual-property/)

